

All the World’s a Game, and Business Is a Player - thinkisgood
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/24/technology/all-the-worlds-a-game-and-business-is-a-player.html?hpw&_r=0

======
hownottowrite
As you read the article, little reader badges pop up. Cute.

------
treskot
So HN is a game too?

